# Indexing Centers for SB 14" Drill Press



## HMF (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw on EBay what must be a rare accessory for a South Bend 14" drill press- indexing centers.

Does anyone know what this is for?


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's some info from the catalog.




They do seem to rare but come up on Ebay every once in a while.


----------



## Metalmann (Oct 15, 2012)

I highly doubt you'll find a good one for $67.00, again.:whistle:


----------



## HMF (Oct 15, 2012)

It's Ebay Item 140867350082, starting price is $225.


----------



## easymike29 (Oct 15, 2012)

Indexing centers are not usually used on a drill press. They are typically used on mills and surface grinders.

Gene


----------

